# Solved: Some purchased videos freeze iTunes



## shadedgrey63 (Sep 8, 2008)

When I watch some music videos, purchased from the iTunes Store, at the end of playback, the program freezes. If I had to take a guess on what videos cause this, it may be my older ones. It's a pain when this happens, but I'll gladly watch all my purchased videos to narrow it down. (music nut here) I have iTunes 10.4.1.10, so I don't think updating is the issue.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

That is the latest version of iTunes you have, so yeah, updating shouldn't be the issue.

If they freeze in iTunes, have you tried watching them in QuickTime instead?


----------



## shadedgrey63 (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, as I was watching videos last night, and I was watching a specific one over and over - which froze after like...five times, I'm pretty sure it's not only happening to certain videos. So I'm not sure it would help to try playing them in QuickTime. This is on a Windows 7 desktop.

Just now, audio that I was listening to through iTunes keeps skipping. It's annoying - I'm on my Macbook Pro now, and it's the same version.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Can you test them in Quicktime just to see if it happens there too?


----------



## shadedgrey63 (Sep 8, 2008)

Okay, I just tried, and it really doesn't seem to happen - then again, you can't really have a playlist in QuickTime. Though, I did loop one video to play several times, and it was fine.

Oh, and the audio is now playing fine on my Mac. (I may have been doing too much at once.)


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

So it pretty much lies in iTunes itself since it isn't freezing anywhere else.

I checked around a few forums; with users who had similar symptoms. Some suggested to turn down the hardware acceleration, upgrade to the latest version of DirectX, some are just using Quicktime now. I even read a few who reverted back to an older version of iTunes.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I've had this problem with iTunes for years with versions 8, 9, and 10. It's very common, and after months of research, I've never found a fix.


----------



## shadedgrey63 (Sep 8, 2008)

All right then, so it's just a common bug. Thanks for the help! I suppose I'll just deal with it and hope they fix it.


----------

